# Rockwall Field Trial



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Open call backs to the second series are

29 total

1 2 4 9 10 13 14 20 21 26 31 32 34 35 39 42 44 45 47 48 51 53 56 57 59 60 61 63 64


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Qual results:
1-14 Winnie, Marty Fluke
2-13 Roadie, Charene Chastain
3-19 Chloe, Dave Rorem
4-4 Rider, Terry Christopher
RJ-28 Mackenzie, Don English Jr.
JAMs-10,18,22,29


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

giving credit where credit is due.

second place Roadie was handled by Dale Sweeney!!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH DALE!!!!

Open results to follow shortly.

AM location in the AM will follow after dinner, when I find out


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations to Rob Erhardt on WINNING the Open with Hannah, now FC Hannah!!


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats Rob


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Open results to the best of my typing abilities:
1st 34 Hannah Rob Erhart (NEW FC)
2nd 53 Tiger Rorem
3rd 59 Deets Rorem
4th 44 Rorem
RJ 31 Wanda Farmer
Jams: 9, 10, 13, 21, 39, 60, 64


Congrats to all


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

AM will start in the south east field. 
Come in the first gate and signs will show you the way.


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Derby will be in the far south west field.
Enter at first gate and signs are posted.
Same field as the Qual 1st and 2nd series today.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Way to go, Roberto and Hannah!


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations to Rob and congrats to Ron and Chuck Kiehn on your new FC!


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Having an FC is a pretty cool ornament to the back of the truck, Chuck. Way to go.


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Amateur call backs to water blind 8,17,24,25,28, 29 32, 33, 43, 46, 48, 51, 53, 56, 58, 61, 64, 67, 69 total dogs 19

Derby call backs to the 3rd series: 2,4,7,8,9,10,12,13, 14, 16, 17 18, 19, 20,21,22, 25, 26, 28, 29, 30, 31, 33, 35, 36, 37, 38 total 27 and number 10 starts


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

bakbay said:


> Qual results:
> 1-14 Winnie, Marty Fluke
> 2-13 Roadie, Charene Chastain
> 3-19 Chloe, Dave Rorem
> ...



Nice going, Marty. Congratulations on the win!


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

To the best of my typing abilities,

AM results:
1st:#28 Holland Ed Aycock
2nd: #24 Wanda Jill Finch
3rd: #67 Teek Milton McClure
4th: #58 Tee Jean Grammer

RJ: #56 Rowdy Aaron Kelly

Jams: 46, 53, 61

Derby Results:

1st: #38 Tejas Chuck Mise
2nd: #7 Jammer Michael Johnson
3rd: 22 Bulls Eye Laura Parrott
4th: #13 Mavin Greg Sharer
RJ: # 19 Blue Charles Cottrell

Jams: 8, 9, 12, 14, 16, 17, 18, 20, 25, 26, 28, 31, 33


Thank you to all who entered Rockwall Field Trial. Hope everyone had fun.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

OK, TEE! Congratulations, Jean!


----------

